# PB12-Plus/2 - are you kidding me?



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I've had one of these for about 6 mths now and until I can figure out RoomEQ and how to properly tune/set-up this thing up all I can say is WOW! As is this thing can scare me! I'm continually amazed at HT performance.. not as thrilled with straight audio but this thing can pump! Once I get some time I'll have to get some help from the experts here on proper set-up with RoomEQ as I have some serious dead spots in my room.. luckily not where I plant myself on the couch.

I can't imagine you nuts with your 13's or dual 13's... they must pound!

Enjoy everyone... love this thing!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Glad to hear that you're enjoying it! :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I had two of these in my room and they were awesome.


----------



## bac4822 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow, Sonnie. I can barely handle one PB12-NSD in my living room.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I have a pair of PC-Ultras and my Behemoth dual RL-p15 SoundSplinter DIY sub all in one small room... 1800 cubic feet.

Even so... I was still extremely impressed with the PB12+2's.


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Well I have a pair of PC-Ultras and my Behemoth dual RL-p15 SoundSplinter DIY sub all in one small room... 1800 cubic feet.
> 
> Even so... I was still extremely impressed with the PB12+2's.


Now THAT sounds like a home theater! I'm jealous, to say the least. I'd love to have a setup like that someday.


----------



## bac4822 (Jun 19, 2007)

Even with my economic stimulus payment, I couldn't afford even ONE PC-Ultra. That's what I get for taking early retirement.

Hey lalakersfan34, I enjoy your posts at that other sub forum where I'm not a member.


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey bac4822,

Good to hear at least someone thinks I have something useful to say . I'd say more here at the Shack but people are too smart - they already figure everything out before I even get here .


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, I got dual +/2's and they are just over the top !!!!

For a while I was running a Single driver Plus and the Plus/2 and they blended perfectly and smoothed out my room perfectly... But when I had the chance to get the absolutely last Piano Black PB12-Plus/2, I couldn't pass it up... 

So now I have a PB12-Plus in Piano Black for sale...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

oil99 said:


> I've had one of these for about 6 mths now and until I can figure out RoomEQ and how to properly tune/set-up this thing up all I can say is WOW! As is this thing can scare me! I'm continually amazed at HT performance.. not as thrilled with straight audio but this thing can pump! Once I get some time I'll have to get some help from the experts here on proper set-up with RoomEQ as I have some serious dead spots in my room.. luckily not where I plant myself on the couch.
> 
> I can't imagine you nuts with your 13's or dual 13's... they must pound!
> 
> Enjoy everyone... love this thing!


Lucky:devil:


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Warpdrv, still got that PB12+ for sale? PM me if you do.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

jr1414, I just sold it to a local guy.... sorry


----------

